# Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT replacement coming soon [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 12, 2020)

> A replacement for the Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT  has been rumored since the big January price drop.
> A good source tells us that it has been delayed along with the EOS R5 and EOS R6 announcements, but we should see it announced alongside one of those cameras in the next couple of months.
> I don’t have anything I can publish about new features included with the new flagship Speedlite, but the source did say that the new Speedlite will be a “big step forward”.



Continue reading...


----------



## Etienne (May 12, 2020)

I'm not sure what more a light can do. More powerful, great.
But then I almost always use them on manual.


----------



## BadHorse (May 12, 2020)

All I want from a flash upgrade is for it to record the power setting used in the EXIF so I can learn from what the E-TTL II system does.


----------



## sulla (May 12, 2020)

it could be able to recharge faster and supply more flashes per second over a longer period of time. I sometimes run into recharging issues with the current ones.
But a "big step forward"?


----------



## koenkooi (May 12, 2020)

Maybe it will switch away from AA batteries and/or allow USB-C charging.


----------



## sulla (May 12, 2020)

being more creative and radical, the ETTL system could be replaced with more detailed information supplied by the camera to the flash: With mirrorless cameras, the camera could tell the flash the colour of the subject (as there is live-view information always available), thereby eliminating the need for flash exposure compenstation, and information on the 3-dimensionality of the scene (as there is phase-AF available all over the sensor), and thus better deal with subject-background illumination problems.


----------



## BeenThere (May 12, 2020)

Extended zoom range to say 400mm?


----------



## Mr Majestyk (May 12, 2020)

Well it wll have have to AI in there somewhere to be truly groundbreaking. The AI will analyze the scene and adjust power to suit the subject and will determine if there are reflective surfaces it can use to bounce the flash.


----------



## koenkooi (May 12, 2020)

sulla said:


> being more creative and radical, the ETTL system could be replaced with more detailed information supplied by the camera to the flash: With mirrorless cameras, the camera could tell the flash the colour of the subject (as there is live-view information always available), thereby eliminating the need for flash exposure compenstation, and information on the 3-dimensionality of the scene (as there is phase-AF available all over the sensor), and thus better deal with subject-background illumination problems.



It has bothered me that Canon never talks about 3d analysis or reconstruction when DPAF is giving you that information pretty much for free. 

The 90D has an "group photo" mode where it figures out the aperture needed to get everyone in focus, but that only works in OVF mode, the M6II completely lacks that feature. I would've thought that doing that mode with DPAF would be easier than with the tiny AF sensor.


----------



## Trey T (May 12, 2020)

Make it the size of 430 at same 600 features and couple it w/ lion battery


----------



## privatebydesign (May 12, 2020)

1: AI bounce technology from the 470EX-Ai (it is awesome).
2: LP-E6N batteries.
3: Much bigger and better resolution screen that shows all Groups at the same time.
4: Much more intuitive menus.
5: Wider zoom without needing the diffusion panel.
6: Faster recycle time.
7: Cost realignment, flashes shouldn’t cost $500 and more considering the competition, choices and options.

P.S. 
8: Remote changing of functions, most other systems you can change the power, Groups, sync mode etc from an app or another controller or the remote flashes themselves.
9: Second curtain sync, others can do it even within the Canon RT system!


----------



## Wallybud (May 12, 2020)

I’m done buying canons speedlites lol. Never again. I’ll stick with flashpoint.


----------



## sanj (May 12, 2020)

Wallybud said:


> I’m done buying canons speedlites lol. Never again. I’ll stick with flashpoint.


Why? I want to learn. Thank you.


----------



## Trey T (May 12, 2020)

sanj said:


> Why? I want to learn. Thank you.


Some said it’s unreliable. Same group also says their canon cameras are unreliable too but they still use them.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 12, 2020)

sanj said:


> Why? I want to learn. Thank you.


The only reasons could possibly be cost and power, plus rechargeable batteries. Unfortunately Canon just don’t make the lights some people need, including me.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 12, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Maybe it will switch away from AA batteries and/or allow USB-C charging.


Switch to 14500 Li-Ion cells would facilitate that. 

So why so quick for replacement to 600ex II, where is the replacement to 320ex?


----------



## koenkooi (May 12, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> [..]7: Cost realignment, flashes shouldn’t cost $500 and more considering the competition, choices and options.


$1300 for the mt26-ex


----------



## Somervillain (May 12, 2020)

Better batteries would be huge, but I will say...I have both yongnuo speedlights and Canon ones, including the 600-EX RT II. Canon is MUCH MUCH MUCH more reliable. I never use the yongnuo (their generic 600 equivalent) lights because I can get 2 shots before they stop firing. The canon can get 4-5. Also, the Canon adjusts color balance perfectly. With the Yonguo, it looked a little on the cool side....I wasn't sure if it was an anomaly, but I didn't care. I had one flash I can trust and rely on and another which was a huge gamble. So I NEVER buy Canon lenses, but I swear by their speedlights. I use them nearly daily photographing my small kids. I use my Yonguo as 2nd, 3rd and 4th flashes when I want to play with off camera flash...but it is tedious waiting for them to recharge for so long after 2 shots...whereas the canon is ready after a second or 2. You can tell just by picking them up. The canon is very heavy, the yongnuo is light as a feather. I haven't used flashpoints yet, but I seriously doubt they are Canon quality/reliability.


----------



## Shane (May 12, 2020)

If they use an Lp6-EN or similar rechargeable battery I am all in! I have looked at other systems and used the off brand, but they are less reliable and don't last as long. Been using off brand for beach engagements when in water though as they are cheap, but at wedding receptions everything I have tried is far less reliable. Hopefully they are not much bigger. The RF glass is filling my bag haha.


----------



## jdavidse (May 12, 2020)

Hopefully Li-on battery for lower heat disapation, faster recycle time and the end of the mess of dozens of AA batteries.

Hopefully a fan system for even more reliability.

better controls.

Integrated magnetic grid/gel system.


----------



## magarity (May 12, 2020)

"new Speedlite will be a “big step forward”. "

It's going to have an optical sensor that lets it fire in manual mode when another nearby flash is detected! Woo! Innovation!


----------



## jdavidse (May 12, 2020)

Somervillain said:


> Better batteries would be huge, but I will say...I have both yongnuo speedlights and Canon ones, including the 600-EX RT II. Canon is MUCH MUCH MUCH more reliable. I never use the yongnuo (their generic 600 equivalent) lights because I can get 2 shots before they stop firing. The canon can get 4-5. Also, the Canon adjusts color balance perfectly. With the Yonguo, it looked a little on the cool side....I wasn't sure if it was an anomaly, but I didn't care. I had one flash I can trust and rely on and another which was a huge gamble. So I NEVER buy Canon lenses, but I swear by their speedlights. I use them nearly daily photographing my small kids. I use my Yonguo as 2nd, 3rd and 4th flashes when I want to play with off camera flash...but it is tedious waiting for them to recharge for so long after 2 shots...whereas the canon is ready after a second or 2. You can tell just by picking them up. The canon is very heavy, the yongnuo is light as a feather. I haven't used flashpoints yet, but I seriously doubt they are Canon quality/reliability.



I swore off Yongnuo for reliability reasons. But when I started shooting heavily at wedding receptions I was having trouble with my Canon 600RTs overheating. So I finally sold everything and switched to Flashpoint Li-on flashes. Not only is it more reliable, I get more battery life (never ran out), never overheats and maybe best of all I don’t have to deal with AAs.

it’s a great system that Canon could easily surpass if they came out with a Li-on battery flash. But there are two things that will probably keep me from leaving flashpoint: The price ($125 each during the fall sale) and the Flashpoint radio system- from studio strobes to the eVolv 200, which is super powerful yet very compact. You can add more lights of any size or purpose and it all works together.


----------



## Andy Westwood (May 12, 2020)

I must honest and say these days all my speedlite’s and all other off-camera flash lighting are now battery powered Godox units and I’ve been totally thrilled with them since opting for Godox.

They all work off the same wireless controller in fact I often use speedlites as background or rim lighting in conjunction with the higher powered flash units as they fit in places you’d be pushed to get a regular strobe in.

However, for those who just want a speedlite for their camera and prefer body and light to be the same brand then a new 600EX would be a welcome, I guess.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 12, 2020)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned that having an AF assist grid that can actually work with a mirrorless camera would be great! Besides the infrared problems associated with mirrorless, pretty much any lens mounted on an R seems to be blocking the current location of the 600-ex beams.

Or is AF assist only for dSLR's for the foreseeable future?


----------



## lglass12189 (May 12, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Extended zoom range to say 400mm?


Its called a better beamer


----------



## fotodude (May 12, 2020)

If this thing comes with AA batteries, I'm going to switch to polaroid.


----------



## jdavidse (May 12, 2020)

fotodude said:


> If this thing comes with AA batteries, I'm going to switch to polaroid.


Don’t worry it won’t come with AAs- those are sold separately!


----------



## Ozarker (May 12, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Maybe it will switch away from AA batteries and/or allow USB-C charging.


A switch away from AA batteries to L-ion would be utterly fantastic!


----------



## StoicalEtcher (May 12, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> $1300 for the mt26-ex


With you on that one, unfortunately


----------



## privatebydesign (May 13, 2020)

sanj said:


> Why? I want to learn. Thank you.


Hey Sanj, I know you are in the USA now so anytime you are in Florida give me a shout and we can go through as much hotshoe flash and studio strobe stuff as you like.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 13, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> $1300 for the mt26-ex


Yes I only dabble in macro so if I were I interested in one of the macro flashes it would have to be the Youngnuo 24ex, against my better judgement but even secondhand the Canon flash is insanely overpriced.









24ex TTL Macro Light - Canon






yongnuousa.net


----------



## BeenThere (May 13, 2020)

lglass12189 said:


> Its called a better beamer


Better if you don’t have to Velcro extra pieces onto the flash.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (May 13, 2020)

Wallybud said:


> I’m done buying canons speedlites lol. Never again. I’ll stick with flashpoint.



I'll just keep using my 600 RT v1 for many years.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 13, 2020)

Mr Majestyk said:


> I'll just keep using my 600 RT v1 for many years.


I've got 7 of the originals now, at $150 for a minty boxed one they are great value and 100% reliable in my experience, and I much prefer the way they go in the tall slim pouch as opposed to the newer shorter squarer pouch with the MkII's


----------



## RayValdez360 (May 13, 2020)

Profoto A1X is the new standard. Round headm, magnets, one battery that recharges. i stopped using all my canon flashes. I had 5 600 rts


----------



## privatebydesign (May 13, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Profoto A1X is the new standard. Round headm, magnets, one battery that recharges. i stopped using all my canon flashes. I had 5 600 rts


At $1,000 a pop they are out of the reach of most, me included and I shoot with flashes professionally.


----------



## SecureGSM (May 13, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Profoto A1X is the new standard. Round headm, magnets, one battery that recharges. i stopped using all my canon flashes. I had 5 600 rts


Please help me understand how such a small round head is better than a traditional rectangular one? With a larger light modifier shape does matter of course. With such a small one I am not so sure. Thank you


----------



## privatebydesign (May 13, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Please help me understand how such a small round head is better than a traditional rectangular one? With a larger light modifier shape does matter of course. With such a small one I am not so sure. Thank you


I actually like the oval beam pattern you get from speedlites.

Here is a shot from today where I used three 600EX-RT's and one PCB Einstein. The far wall with the armchair was illuminated by a 600EX-RT deliberately placed on its side to get the coverage I wanted and to leave a dimensional element to the shade in that furthest corner. I have to do a little editing to the ceiling but the idea was to mimic and exaggerate the way the natural light falls into the space and the tonality ends up being what defines the space.


----------



## koenkooi (May 13, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes I only dabble in macro so if I were I interested in one of the macro flashes it would have to be the Youngnuo 24ex, against my better judgement but even secondhand the Canon flash is insanely overpriced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought the MT24-EX second hand, €600 in 2011. That was already over the limit I wanted to spend on a single flash, but a pay rise near the end of the outdoor macro season tipped the scales. It was more expensive than my 100mm non-L macro and less expensive than the MP-E.

On one the things I want changed on the MT24 is the size of the controller, it gets in the way in tight spots. The MT26 seems to have improved in that regard, but the Yongnuo would be a step back.

I'll keep my MT24 till it breaks down and evaluate my options at that point. The Godox V860iic + cloth diffuser is giving nice results as well. With the OC-E3 and some velcro I should be able to get the light in the right place at MFD.

What I would really wish for in Canon flashes is a high fps mode. I know recent bodies can use the stroboscoope mode, but a real 14fps burst mode would be awesome. A second long burst would be enough for me, I don't want to wear out the flash in a year.


----------



## Maximilian (May 13, 2020)

Somehow I don't get why the life cycle of premium flashes appears to be much faster than premium bodies 
Is there so much more improvement needed in flashes compared ro camera bodies? 

But every new product is welcome. Oh, me gearhead


----------



## Antono Refa (May 13, 2020)

From reading on the Internet, my impression was there are two types of batteries - marathon runners (slow and steady stream of electricity) and sprinters (quick supply of large charge, rest, repeat). My assumption is camera batteries, such as LP-E6, are of the first type, while flashes recycle fast with the second type.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## koenkooi (May 13, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> From reading on the Internet, my impression was there are two types of batteries - marathon runners (slow and steady stream of electricity) and sprinters (quick supply of large charge, rest, repeat). My assumption is camera batteries, such as LP-E6, are of the first type, while flashes recycle fast with the second type.
> 
> Am I missing something here?



I think that marathon versus sprint thing is mostly about chemistry, e.g. lead-acid, Ni-MH, Li-Po etc. The LP-E6 family is Li-ion, so it would depend on the electronics in the battery how fast of a (dis)charge it will allow. Heat is the biggest enemy of battery longevity, so making the electronics limit the current and hence heat makes a lot of sense.
The R5/R6 rumours keep talking about the LP-E6N*H*, I wonder if that battery update isn't really for cameras, but for the speedlights.


----------



## Mistral75 (May 13, 2020)

That would be the equipment internally named DS586224 that was registered by the Chinese MIIT on the 18th of February. It includes a Wi-Fi chip (11a/b/g/n/ac).


----------



## bergstrom (May 13, 2020)

improved focusing system in pure dark situations.


----------



## makera (May 13, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Profoto A1X is the new standard. Round headm, magnets, one battery that recharges. i stopped using all my canon flashes. I had 5 600 rts


I strongly doubt that. The Profoto A1 / A1X is a toy, but not for professionals. 
The attachments with magnets fall off easily, especially at events, and the head is not good fixed if you quickly switch to portrait format. 
The only good thing is the battery.
The A1 and A1X are not compatible with the latest Canon DSLR cameras, and only to a limited extent with the mirrorless R-series.
I expect the new Canon flash will be much better than the A1X.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 13, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> From reading on the Internet, my impression was there are two types of batteries - marathon runners (slow and steady stream of electricity) and sprinters (quick supply of large charge, rest, repeat). My assumption is camera batteries, such as LP-E6, are of the first type, while flashes recycle fast with the second type.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


I think you are right. The chemistry of a Li-on battery determines the capacity and current carrying capability. You can get a large charge capacity with low current, or a lower charge capacity with a higher discharge current. Canon has updated or tweaked the battery chemistry at least 3 times in past years, I believe it was to meet safety standards. I don't think the LP-E6 type is intended to handle high currents, but the newer chemistries may be better at high currents.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (May 13, 2020)

With mirrorless cameras being much smaller than their DSLR cousins, I do wonder if the top end flashes will need to shrink too. But there is a cost to making it smaller. The loss of AA batteries would be a big loss imo, though if they can make little rechargeable bricks I don't think anyone would mind. Or maybe making a much smaller flash with the power coming from a battery grip attached to the camera.


----------



## RayValdez360 (May 13, 2020)

makera said:


> I strongly doubt that. The Profoto A1 / A1X is a toy, but not for professionals.
> The attachments with magnets fall off easily, especially at events, and the head is not good fixed if you quickly switch to portrait format.
> The only good thing is the battery.
> The A1 and A1X are not compatible with the latest Canon DSLR cameras, and only to a limited extent with the mirrorless R-series.
> I expect the new Canon flash will be much better than the A1X.


i used it for like 10 weddings and a ton of events and photoshoots. That toy sure made me some bread and my life easier. I guess i like toys then.


----------



## diegopisante (May 13, 2020)

They can improve a lot for a flash dedicated to Mirrorless, first and the main thing is an AF beam for dark situations and second able to use LP6-EN on flash will be great...hope RT system work directly from the camera without a trigger (ST-E3 RT).


----------



## privatebydesign (May 13, 2020)

I think one mans toy is another mans tool. I know I have spent what some consider a ridiculous amount of money on a specific item (the Arca Swiss d4 springs to mind) that others see no value in at all. The thing with these various tools/toys is how useful they are to us as individuals, if you have incompatible bodies then the Profoto are not much use, if all your bodies do work with them and you have some B1’s or D1’s then they make a lot of sense. I like on brand items because that forward compatibility and reliability is normally seamless, I have done the third party thing with firmware updates every few months and random unreliability.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 13, 2020)

bergstrom said:


> improved focusing system in pure dark situations.


Agreed, but how with mirrorless?


----------



## dafrank (May 13, 2020)

I think it would be pretty easy to improve the 600 RT. 
First, add the option of using 4AA's or a more powerful long lasting rechargeable Lithium Ion battery.
Second, include an internally stored retractable, rotatable and extendable articulated arm to enable the flash head to be extended to a higher position, in relation to the lens axis, when the camera to which it is attached is held in the vertical orientation. Although this can be accomplished with external arm attachments, it would be nice to enable it with just the flash unit alone. It could also allow for other interesting positions in the horizontal orientation as well, such as one with a higher elevation above the axis of the lens, or one higher and more "to the side" as well..
Third, with the inevitable creep toward video uses in mirrorless cameras, it should also include a practical constant light source, a daylight/tungsten LED, as well as a conventional flash tube source.
Fourth, offer more and better light modifiers, maybe, as many have suggested, through magnetic attachment. Include a real external zooming fresnel modifier - not just the typical static fresnel that is typically built into the face of the lighthead, to make more precise light control possible.
Five, allow for a higher level of light output from the flash tube, at least a half stop more than with the 600 RT


----------



## francomade (May 14, 2020)

No doubt Canon flashes are super pricey. Used to have.. and sold them. Switched to Flashpoint/Godox V1s and they are a lot better +cheaper. Dont have any issues with them. Canon better be on par with the current competitors. Many wedding photographers are using Godox/Flashpoint nowadays. Also easy to link up with strobes of the same brand...


----------



## Frodo (May 14, 2020)

The problem with the Canon flash system is that there are no big flashes that can overpower sunlight. I sold my 430 EX ii and got a Godox AD200 (3x the power of an EX600), TT685c (equivalent to EX600), and TT600 (manual version of the TT685), and X Pro C remote trigger. A fully integrated system. And reliable (much more so than the Canon IR triggers) although I appear to have interference with the EOS R bluetooth remote. And waaay cheaper than Canon.


----------



## justaCanonuser (May 14, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Yikes, maybe I should look for a Canon 600EX II-RT, if prices a dropping that much. My old Metz 58 AF flash doesn't work properly anymore, since it dropped during a shooting, and Canon's 430 EX II is a nice little gem, but not always powerful enough.


----------



## makera (May 14, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> i used it for like 10 weddings and a ton of events and photoshoots. That toy sure made me some bread and my life easier. I guess i like toys then.


I understand you. The battery is of course a big advantage over Canon flashes and makes working at events much easier. But A1 / A1X also has many disadvantages or design errors, so you can easily lose the magnetic attachments, I don't want to speak of the overpriced price.

The main disadvantage is that A1 / A1X is not compatible with new Canon cameras. 
If you buy a new Canon camera, you have no flash at all.


----------



## fox40phil (May 14, 2020)

Why do you guys want expenssive and low packed LP6EN batteries?!?! When I can have 1900 AA rechargable batteries which are only cost me 1/10 of a Canon E6N...?!?!?


The only changing I really would like is to have a master function in the camera bodys!!! via Wifi or BT! Can't be that hard!
I m not a strobist, but I use when I need my old ex 430II & 580 II ... the last one was back in the days 400€...really heavy for the time I was still shooting with the 300D


----------



## fox40phil (May 14, 2020)

"Flashpoint" = "Godox"?! 

I can't finde Flashpoint flashes here in Germany via google search. Only some hints to Godox.


----------



## magarity (May 15, 2020)

Why is the first gen 600 still $50 more on Canon's store than the second gen?


----------



## Frodo (May 18, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> "Flashpoint" = "Godox"?!
> 
> I can't finde Flashpoint flashes here in Germany via google search. Only some hints to Godox.


Yes, Flashpoint is rebranded Godox


----------



## x4dow (May 20, 2020)

Etienne said:


> I'm not sure what more a light can do. More powerful, great.
> But then I almost always use them on manual.


running them on the same batteries as most canon bodies would be a great start. Using AA's for flashes in this day and age is ridiculous. Its the sole reason why i use godox.


----------



## ronaldzimmerman.nl (May 25, 2020)

Wireless second curtain flash!!!!
My Yongnuo knock off has it. It is my backup system, but I prefer to have it from Canon.


----------



## -pekr- (May 28, 2020)

One of our speedlites (430 EX II) died. But we have decided to give a try to Profoto A1. There is no easy way we would go back to Canon Speedlites. Zero missfires and most importantly - no hassle with small batteries. Last month we have added a B10 and basically we are set


----------



## -pekr- (May 28, 2020)

makera said:


> I strongly doubt that. The Profoto A1 / A1X is a toy, but not for professionals.
> The attachments with magnets fall off easily, especially at events, and the head is not good fixed if you quickly switch to portrait format.
> The only good thing is the battery.
> The A1 and A1X are not compatible with the latest Canon DSLR cameras, and only to a limited extent with the mirrorless R-series.
> I expect the new Canon flash will be much better than the A1X.



You doubt it wrongly imo. Marking A1 / A1X as toys is quite strong statement to say the least. But OK, maybe we are not professionals and we don't know, what we are doing at all 

A1 had some problems with keeping the angle in case of fast moves - fixed with the A1X. Magnets on attachemens is the sole problem of those attachements. They have now new version. We have both and the new magnets are much more stronger - problem fixed again.

What you call the only good thing on them, the battery, is absolutly crucial for us. No more freaking AA batteris. We have tried so many brands, chargers and in the end it was always a mess. You will realise that, once you switch to something like the A1 / A1X. We have A1 for 3-4 months, so only a limited experience (in comparison to over a 10 years with the Canon speedlites), but our A1 never ever missfired so far. It fires so fast, that I really regard it being a small and portable studio mini strobe, not a speedlite.

As we ideally want our strobes to cooperate, our A1 can work with our B10. So unless whatever-Canon-comes-up-with does cooperate with our studio strobes including TTL, there is no way back for us.

For me, that only gripes with the Profoto is, that the price is really high. Well, especially for modifiers, we have stayed with Elincrhom ones so far.


----------



## makera (Jun 3, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> You doubt it wrongly imo. Marking A1 / A1X as toys is quite strong statement to say the least. But OK, maybe we are not professionals and we don't know, what we are doing at all
> 
> A1 had some problems with keeping the angle in case of fast moves - fixed with the A1X. Magnets on attachemens is the sole problem of those attachements. They have now new version. We have both and the new magnets are much more stronger - problem fixed again.
> 
> ...





Yes, the statement with " the toy" is exaggerated. I have 3 A1 and was very enthusiastic at first. But I recognized the weaknesses in rough use. Nice if these errors are fixed with the A1x. Why they dont find the errors earlier ? With the high prices, you can probably expect that. 
So should I buy 3 new flashes A1x ? And accept my investment-loss of A1 ?

The worst part is that A1 and A1x are not compatible with Canon's top model, the 1DX III has been around for 4 months. I suspect there are problems.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jun 4, 2020)

I wish they would release some details about these , I am looking at buying new lighting at the moment , so it would be helpful to know what they are doing with these new speedlights , and how they are going to work with the R5 when it comes out .We have had leaks about new lenses and cameras its about time they give some info on the new lights .


----------



## makera (Jun 9, 2020)

Another point is the poor support from Profoto.
They don't say if and when the A1 will be fully compatible with the Canon 1DX III. 
The mirrorless cameras are also only compatible to a limited extent. I don't think the new Canon R5 will be compatible either with Profoto A1 / A1x.

I think Canon`s new speedlite will be as good or better than the Profoto A1 / A1x.
I hope this new Canon speedlite will be coming soon and it will have good batteries and the power like the A1. The batteries of the A1 are really a huge big advantage over the AA batteries with the canon`s old 600EX flash units.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 23, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> 1: AI bounce technology from the 470EX-Ai (it is awesome).
> 2: LP-E6N batteries.
> 3: Much bigger and better resolution screen that shows all Groups at the same time.
> 4: Much more intuitive menus.
> ...


Yes a good list. For sure Canon could bring alot of improvements to their flashes.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 23, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> 1: AI bounce technology from the 470EX-Ai (it is awesome).
> 2: LP-E6N batteries.
> 3: Much bigger and better resolution screen that shows all Groups at the same time.
> 4: Much more intuitive menus.
> ...


I was doing some housekeeping today (making sure batteries were charged up for my strobes and battery packs) and I remembered something that I really wish they would fix. If you are using multiple speedlites in a single group (for example, three lights in an modifier all set to group "B") and just one of the speedlites starts to lose power and the recycle time slows down, the other two speedlights won't fire until the third light is ready. 

I've had to stop the shoot, take the cover off the modifier and try to figure out which light is not recycling, then either change the batteries in the single light or shut it off.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 23, 2020)

unfocused said:


> I was doing some housekeeping today (making sure batteries were charged up for my strobes and battery packs) and I remembered something that I really wish they would fix. If you are using multiple speedlites in a single group (for example, three lights in an modifier all set to group "B") and just one of the speedlites starts to lose power and the recycle time slows down, the other two speedlights won't fire until the third light is ready.
> 
> I've had to stop the shoot, take the cover off the modifier and try to figure out which light is not recycling, then either change the batteries in the single light or shut it off.


Yes, battery indicators!


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 4, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> $1300 for the mt26-ex


After a desolate Nissin MF 18 experience (compatiblity with 5 D IV, randomly under-over exposing), I'd "happily" pay the price for a Canon macro-flash next time...


----------



## David_E (Aug 23, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> _Profoto A1X is the new standard. Round headm, magnets, one battery that recharges. i stopped using all my canon flashes. I had 5 600 rts_


Ditto. Three 600 EX-RTs. Good, but the A1X is better in the shape of the light and the very elegant means of attaching diffusers (_love_ the Soft Bounce!), grids, and filters.


----------



## makera (Aug 23, 2020)

David_E said:


> Ditto. Three 600 EX-RTs. Good, but the A1X is better in the shape of the light and the very elegant means of attaching diffusers (_love_ the Soft Bounce!), grids, and filters.


That's right. But what use is a flash if it is not compatible.
The A1X is currently not compatible with the new Canon cameras.
So I'm looking forward to the new Canon flash


----------



## David_E (Aug 23, 2020)

makera said:


> _I strongly doubt that. The Profoto A1 / A1X is a toy, but not for professionals.
> The attachments with magnets fall off easily, especially at events, and the head is not good fixed if you quickly switch to portrait format.
> The only good thing is the battery.
> The A1 and A1X are not compatible with the latest Canon DSLR cameras, and only to a limited extent with the mirrorless R-series.
> I expect the new Canon flash will be much better than the A1X._


Another assessment from one who does not own the gear he’s criticizing. The A1X has stronger magnets than the A1. An “event” for me consists of _research-grade_ field nature photography, especially macrophotography* (thus making the A1X a “pro” flash). I’m using filters, grids, and the Soft Bounce in rough country, and I have not had anything fall off. The battery is _just one_ good feature.

I can’t address the 1 DX Mark III, but I know from personal experience that the A1X is fully compatible with the 5D Mark IV, the EOS RP, the EOS R, and the EOS R5. That includes the Air Remote TTL-C radio trigger.

I have no doubt that the new Canon flash(es) will be good; my three 600 EX-RTs were good. But not likely _Profoto good_.
Due to the cost, Profoto strobes are not for everyone, and Profoto does not represent them as such. But those who use Profoto appreciate their long-term reliability and consistency of light output and color after years of use. 

* See iNaturalist, the Maryland Biodiversity Project, the Maryland Plant Atlas, Maryland Moths and Butterflies, The Encyclopedia of Life, 2019 Maryland Department of Natural Resources Grand Prize Winner, _The Kaufman Field Guide to Nature of New England_, etc.


----------



## David_E (Aug 23, 2020)

makera said:


> _The A1X is currently not compatible with the new Canon cameras._


Where _are_ you getting this information? Which new Canon cameras? I use my A1X on my EOS RP and my EOS R5, and my associate uses his A1X on an EOS R.


----------



## makera (Aug 23, 2020)

David_E said:


> Another assessment from one who does not own the gear he’s criticizing. The A1X has stronger magnets than the A1. An “event” for me consists of _research-grade_ field nature photography, especially macrophotography* (thus making the A1X a “pro” flash). I’m using filters, grids, and the Soft Bounce in rough country, and I have not had anything fall off. The battery is _just one_ good feature.
> 
> I can’t address the 1 DX Mark III, but I know from personal experience that the A1X is fully compatible with the 5D Mark IV, the EOS RP, the EOS R, and the EOS R5. That includes the Air Remote TTL-C radio trigger.
> 
> ...




I own the A1 and I know the accessories very well. A few weeks after I invested 1000 bucks, Profoto reduced the price to 500 bucks. That is the first major nuisance.
The magnets are very bad, at least at events with a lot of people and crowds the magnet-tools are not needed. And that's what event photographers are interested in. I've lost a lot of magnet tools. If you're alone, the magnet tools are sure to be good.
The magnet may be better with the A1x update.
I would like to buy the A1x and test that, and then I would have an A1 and an A1x.

But I won't buy until the A1x is compatible with the 1DX III.
7 months I am waiting of an update-firmware, nothing happened.
Check the technical specs:








Profoto A1X | Profoto (US)


The A1X is every inch a Profoto light – just smaller. Its round head delivers light that’s both natural and beautiful with a soft smooth fall-off. And it’s incredibly easy to use, with superfast recycling and a long-lasting battery, so you’ll never miss a shot. On the move, shooting on-camera or...




profoto.com




And mirrorless cameras have limited compatibility. The R5 and R6, same the 1DX III, are also not in the compatibility list.
So I'm really looking forward to the new Canon Flash.


----------



## David_E (Aug 23, 2020)

makera said:


> _A few weeks after I invested 1000 bucks, Profoto reduced the price to 500 bucks._


Yeah, tough luck. But they didn’t do that to spite you.


> _The magnets are very bad..._


Old news. They fixed that with the A1X. While there is nothing wrong with noting that the first edition of a product had issues, it makes no sense to harp on the matter. My grandpap told me that his Model T lacked AC, windows, ABS, power seats, GPS, and a roof, but he moved on.


> _And mirrorless cameras have limited compatibility. The R5 and R6, same the 1DX III, are also not in the compatibility list._


You keep saying that, while the A1X keeps working on and off my RP and my R5. Can you specify _where_ the incompatibility manifests?


----------



## makera (Aug 24, 2020)

"Yeah, tough luck. But they didn’t do that to spite you."

But they do spite me. They could give update-price for A1-clients.

"Old news. They fixed that with the A1X. "

Too late for me. At 1000 bucks I am precise and meticulous. Profoto told me all is so super perfect and I took her at her word. But everything wasn't perfect, otherwise she wouldn't have released the update after such a short time. 

" Can you specify _where_ the incompatibility manifests? "

I don't have the A1x. I don't risk buying it as long as my camera isn't on the compatibility list. I wrote to Profoto Sweden, they reply that they are working on it, I've been waiting for 7 months.
Everything worked fine with my old camera, except for the problems with the magnets and the loose head mount when changing formats quickly.
Now with the 1DX III my old A1 works, but does not flash constantly in series mode. I think the 16 or 20 frames / second are too fast.
I don't know how the new A1x will work.


----------



## Cyborx (Aug 24, 2020)

Etienne said:


> I'm not sure what more a light can do. More powerful, great.
> But then I almost always use them on manual.



A Canon source will ALWAYS tell you it's "a big step forward".
One thing is for sure, it will be "a big step backward" in your wallet, considering previous Canon pricing. 
Let's hope it does not heat up like the EOS R5 does. Man oh man, what is Canon doing these days...


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 25, 2020)

makera said:


> That's right. But what use is a flash if it is not compatible.
> The A1X is currently not compatible with the new Canon cameras.
> So I'm looking forward to the new Canon flash


it works for me. what is wrong?


----------



## Richard Anthony (Aug 25, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> it works for me. what is wrong?


Don't they have an issue with the AF beam not working on mirrorless cameras ?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 25, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> Don't they have an issue with the AF beam not working on mirrorless cameras ?


I heard that is a problem with mirrorless technology that the red beams dont get picked up. Most red bmeas suck outside of canon flagship flashes anyway.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 2, 2020)

makera said:


> "Yeah, tough luck. But they didn’t do that to spite you."
> 
> But they do spite me. They could give update-price for A1-clients.
> 
> ...


Whenever I had to deal with a Swedish company (POC, for instance, Hasselblad etc...) via email, either I didn't get an answer, or got the useless "standard" one (contact your dealer...).
I'm writing about very specific questions, only the manufacturer can usually answer.
Their email behaviour is somehow strange...so, I got used to contacting local or international importers instead, hoping for a usable info.
But do not misunderstand me: I really like Sweden, and the Swedes are some of the nicest people on earth!


----------

